# Грыжи дисков С5-6 и С6-7 протрузия диска С4-5



## Elena2607 (17 Мар 2016)

Добрый день!

Мне 32 года.На протяжении года беспокоил затылочный нерв, думала что застудила, так как всегда на холод реагировал. А также скованность в шее и левой лопатке. Недавно сделала МРТ шейного отдела. По результатам следующая картина:  МP признаки дегенеративно- дистрофических изменений шейного отдела позвоночника. Протрузия С4/5. Грыжи дисков С5/6 и С6/7. Началтный спондилоартроз С5-С7. Вторичное сужение спинномозгового канала на уровне С5-6-7 
Была у невролога, прописали капельницы, иньекции, блокаду, нейростимуляцию, электрофорез, шатл-комби, увт, массаж 3 отдела, 
Лфк
Также сходила к мануальному терапевту. Он сказал, что лекарства не требуются, а надо ставить позвоночник на место, и мышцы укреплять.
Скажите пожалуйста свое заключение, с чего в моем случае необходимо начать. Когда возможны будут физические нагрузки, и йога (хочу начать) И вообще возможно ли это моем случае?
Заранее благодарна за ответ!


----------



## La murr (18 Мар 2016)

*Elena2607*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## AIR (18 Мар 2016)

Здравствуйте!


Elena2607 написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста свое заключение, с чего в моем случае необходимо начать


Лучше начать с жалоб, что, где, когда, как, при каких обстоятельствах болело... как длительно, как менялось.. и т.д.., А не выражаться диагнозами:


Elena2607 написал(а):


> На протяжении года беспокоил затылочный нерв, думала что застудила, так как всегда на холод реагировал.



А то получается,  что беспокоит только описание МРТ и в какой то мере скованности шеи и лопатки..
Расставьте,  так сказать, приоритеты..


Elena2607 написал(а):


> Также сходила к мануальному терапевту.


Это хорошо..


> а надо ставить позвоночник на место, и мышцы укреплять.


А вот это не очень.. что, позвоночник стоит не на своем месте?  Так как судя по всему имеется напряжение и укорочение некоторых мышц шеи, плечевого пояса и спины как минимум, то укреплять что либо рано... Сначала нужно определить напряженные, застойные мышцы и ротатор на их расслабление,  восстановление их физиологических параметров. .. А уж только потом думать об "укреплениях " ..


----------



## Elena2607 (18 Мар 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Лучше начать с жалоб, что, где, когда, как, при каких обстоятельствах болело... как длительно, как менялось.. и т.д.., А не выражаться диагнозами



Добрый день!
Из явных симптомов все началось чуть меньше года назад. Как мне казалось застудила нерв слева. Было онемение левой части головы, тыжесть, чувство распирание в положении лежа. После 3х блокад и лекарств отпустило. После этого случая, постоянные головные боли  локализованные в затылочном нерве и отдающие в глаз, исключительно слева. Вне рецидивов выражающихся в головных болях, постоянное притупление в левой части затылка, шум в левом ухе, дискомфорт в левой лопатке. А также закладывает ухо после кофе, и даже после горького шоколада 80%. При опускании головы вниз- жуткое чувство распирания слева в затылке. Ранее таких проблем не было.
Относительно шеи, я знала что какие то проблемы видимо есть, но каких то болей сильных не было. Всегда была скованность при поворотах, по глупости значения этому не придавала.
Мой рост 178, вес 59. Спина совершенно не развита в плане мышц- от того видимо все эти проблемы вылезли.
Скажите пожалуйста, правильно ли я понимаю, что все эти шумы в ухе, и боли в затылке, реакция на малейших холод затылочного нерва- все это вызванно передавливанием нервных окончаний? Есть ли шанс при моем типе грыжи, как то их освободить? И какая из грыж дает все эту гамму ощущений?
Пока была на 1м приеме у мануального терапевта. Что то он вправлял, все очень хрустело во всех сегментах позвоночника, потом был интенсивный массаж. Сказал, что требуется 5 процедур. Хотела спросить ваше мнение, на данном этапе правильны ли мои с ним действия? Заранее спасибо за ваш ответ!


----------



## AIR (18 Мар 2016)

> И какая из грыж дает все эту гамму ощущений?


Никакая...


Elena2607 написал(а):


> освободить? И какая из грыж дает все эту гамму ощущений?
> Пока была на 1м приеме у мануального терапевта. Что то он вправлял, все очень хрустело во всех сегментах позвоночника, потом был интенсивный массаж. Сказал, что требуется 5 процедур. Хотела спросить ваше мнение, на данном этапе правильны ли мои с ним действия?


Неоднократно писал, что подобная работа с шеей мне не нравится... Объяснял, почему именно..
Если не забуду, позднее на даче напишу ответ  подробнее..


----------



## Elena2607 (18 Мар 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Никакая...
> 
> Неоднократно писал, что подобная работа с шеей мне не нравится... Объяснял, почему именно..
> Если не забуду, позднее на даче напишу ответ  подробнее..



Спасибо большое! Буду ждать ваш ответ.
Правильно ли я понимаю, что не сами грыжи, а именно мышцы которые пережимают не там где надо, дают эти ощущения в голове и шее?


----------



## AIR (18 Мар 2016)

Elena2607 написал(а):


> Из явных симптомов все началось чуть меньше года назад. Как мне казалось застудила нерв слева. Было онемение левой части головы, тыжесть, чувство распирание в положении лежа.


В процессе жизни,  работы и т.д., в результате статических нагрузок появилось напряжение и укорочение с застоем некоторых мышц плечевого пояса и шеи (каких именно и почему также легко объяснимо).. Через некоторое время они становятся чувствительны не только к физической нагрузке, но и охлаждению... Лечение уменьшило отечность и напряжение, вот легче и стало...


Elena2607 написал(а):


> После этого случая, постоянные головные боли локализованные в затылочном нерве и отдающие в глаз, исключительно слева. Вне рецидивов выражающихся в головных болях, постоянное притупление в левой части затылка, шум в левом ухе, дискомфорт в левой лопатке. А также закладывает ухо после кофе, и даже после горького шоколада 80%. При опускании головы вниз- жуткое чувство распирания слева в затылке.


Но проявления ушли только более поверхностные, вот такая симптоматика и образовалась..


Elena2607 написал(а):


> Относительно шеи, я знала что какие то проблемы видимо есть, но каких то болей сильных не было. Всегда была скованность при поворотах, по глупости значения этому не придавала.


Как уже писал, с этого дела постепенно все и развивалось..


Elena2607 написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста, правильно ли я понимаю, что все эти шумы в ухе, и боли в затылке, реакция на малейших холод затылочного нерва- все это вызванно передавливанием нервных окончаний? Есть ли шанс при моем типе грыжи, как то их освободить?


Здесь может присутстовать и боль мышечной этиологии, и из-за гиперчувствительности нервных рецепторов, и компрессия нервных веточек и сосудиков. . Грыжи совершенно ни при чем... Нужен качественный мануальный осмотр и работа на расслабление проблемных мышц при дополнении местно гели противовоспалительное-противоотечное  действие. .


----------



## Elena2607 (18 Мар 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> В процессе жизни,  работы и т.д., в результате статических нагрузок появилось напряжение и укорочение с застоем некоторых мышц плечевого пояса и шеи (каких именно и почему также легко объяснимо).. Через некоторое время они становятся чувствительны не только к физической нагрузке, но и охлаждению... Лечение уменьшило отечность и напряжение, вот легче и стало...
> 
> Но проявления ушли только более поверхностные, вот такая симптоматика и образовалась..
> 
> ...



Спасибо вам большое, за то что уделили внимание! Вроде все разложилось по полочкам. Буду заниматься поиском мануального терапевта, живу в Санкт- Петербурге. Дело это не такое простое как мне казалось изначально.


----------



## AIR (19 Мар 2016)

Elena2607 написал(а):


> Буду заниматься поиском мануального терапевта, живу в Санкт- Петербурге. Дело это не такое простое как мне казалось изначально.


Согласен.... Например Алла ездит ко мне на каждый сеанс из Санкт-Петербурга! ..  Говорю ей , что получается очень неудобно,  но она отвечает, что все равно ездить будет..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2016)

Найдите на форуме опросник по головной боли доктора Гусейнова.
Проведите опрос.
Приведите результат.
Почитайте про мигрень.


----------

